# Damn! This site is fast... (under Windows)



## ScottW (Jan 9, 2002)

When it comes to cleaning up this place, I am going to switch to my Windows XP box... man... you'd almost think I really had a broadband connection... oh wait, I DO!



I still love my Mac (3 of them). 

Admin


----------



## vanguard (Jan 9, 2002)

Yeah, sadly IE and OmniWeb are very slow.  The difference is much worse on sites with very large pages like /. .

You might try Mozilla.  It's much faster than the other two I just mentioned.  I'm not using it much because I find it to be a big pain to move my bookmarks around.


----------



## googolplex (Jan 9, 2002)

Go with mozilla.


----------



## j79 (Jan 10, 2002)

Opera was fast last time I used it.., although I haven't actually used it on a Mac


----------



## ManicDVLN (Jan 10, 2002)

Silly rabbit, speed is for Pcs...


----------



## ksv (Jan 10, 2002)

Have you tried IE 5.1 in OS 9? THAT's fast!


----------



## googolplex (Jan 10, 2002)

ksv,
IE on OS X sucks though. And anyways don't you feel hypocritical using IE on a mac?


----------



## Captain Code (Jan 10, 2002)

I always thought this site(and others) loaded pretty fast on my broadband connection, with IE 5.1.3 with OS X.1.2


----------



## Jayem (Jan 10, 2002)

just downloaded Mozilla, Opera and Omni. Mozilla takes the cake. granted Omni has the best gui, n opera has the most features... this is the overall best.


----------



## googolplex (Jan 10, 2002)

They load fast enough but Mozilla is much faster. And the Mach-o builds of mozilla are even faster. They are just development builds right now and they have lots of bugs, but they are being worked on. They will eventually become the main os x builds.


----------



## julguribye (Jan 11, 2002)

Opera 5 is out of beta, but NOT carbon anymore!?
And where is Opera 6 for Mac? Come on Opera!! Why?!


----------



## Red Phoenix (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by julguribye _
> *Opera 5 is out of beta, but NOT carbon anymore!?
> And where is Opera 6 for Mac? Come on Opera!! Why?! *



The carbon version of Opera 5 was being worked on separately from the classic version, so that's the main reason. Hopefully, it does mean that the carbon version will be out soon.

I'm not really too worried about not having Opera 6, either. I have it installed on my fiancee's PC, and there aren't extra special features (as far as I'm concerned). It has tabs like Mozilla 0.96 and up, but that's about all I've noticed. Oh, and it's got an instant messanger and e-mailer. Yeehaa.


----------



## Julesâ¢ (Feb 3, 2002)

Broadband rules.
I got it ages ago and it takes miliseconds to load pages. But its faster on my mac.


----------



## ABassCube (Feb 17, 2002)

I find MacOSX.com to be extremely fast in OW 4.1 sneakypeek 42 in OS 10.1.2. It's much faster than most other forums, including the MacAddict forums and Macfora (although Macfora's pretty fast too.) I am extremely happy with the speed of MacOSX.com; it's much faster than when this site was press3.com. 

Adam.


----------



## Gedankenspiel (Feb 18, 2002)

Just downloaded Opera 5 and I love it. The scrolling is awesome and speed and reliability is much better than in IE. What's up with Mozilla - who the hell cared. Anyone notice how long it takes mozilla or Netscape 6.2 to start? I don't have all day.

G


----------

